# Embarq 660 Modem Port Fowarding



## TyScott (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi, My name is Tyler Scott. My situation is a that I am trying to host games on Warcraft 3. I can connect to battle.net and play fine but i cannot host my own games.

Application: Warcraft 3
Port: 6112

Modem: Embarq (ZyXEL) 660 Series
Router: Linksys WRT54G

I have reseted my modem and router back to factory default settings after many days of trying to configure them to have me host Warcraft 3 games. My computer has no firewalls on or running. I am pretty sure the problem is my modem as I connected my modem directly to computer and still has issues. I'm not using wireless. I have 2 xboxs, and 2 computers connected to the router but only this computer runs warcraft. The other computer has a wireless adapter in my parents office, but the Warcraft 3 PC is right next to the modem and router. Any help would be great. Thanks in advance so much!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you're talking about this unit, the ZyXEL P-660HW, it's a router too. You can configure port forwarding just like any other router.


----------



## TyScott (Aug 22, 2007)

I've tried port forwarding on it but it doesn't seem to work. I guess I am supposed to put my modem in bridge mode, but I used to be able to host and I never had to do that. i can't seem to remember what I set the settings at so I could host.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I have no idea what settings you would have used either. 

My solution to this would be to configure the ZyXEL in bridge mode or connect the secondary router as below. This will eliminate the two NAT translations. You'll still have to forward ports to host games in the router that's using the routing function.


Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).


----------



## TyScott (Aug 22, 2007)

Modem Lan Setup: http://h1.ripway.com/KSIPatriot/modemlan.jpg

Im confused about about the first paragraph in the instructions. Could you perhaps pick the IP's for me me?

My IP addresses

Modem:192.168.2.1
Router:192.168.1.1
PCs on the Network: 192.168.1.100-106
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0

Everything else I understand. Thanks SO much!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The secondary router would be fine at 192.168.2.254 if you're using my instructions from above. The IP addresses of those machines will obviously change, because the ZyXEL router will be assigning them, they'll have to be in the 192.168.2.x range.

If you're assigning the static computer addresses, you could use 192.168.2.100-106 for instance.


----------



## CMunn (Dec 9, 2002)

Hard reset the 660 modem by holding the small reset button in the back of the modem for 30 seconds. Then login to the modem like you have been(go to internet explorer and type 192.168.2.2 in address bar; password is 1234) go to the left side and click diagnostics. Then click on the Network Layer, and there is a button that says change to bridge mode.


----------



## xazraelx (Aug 29, 2007)

Just for reference, one reason it may not be working is that the Warcraft III ports are TCP 6112-6119, not just 6112.

6112 Merely allows the connectivity. 6113 - 6119 are for hosting your own games.


----------



## Embarq_Cesar (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello,
My name is Cesar from Embarq Support Online.
In case you still need some help on how to configure port forwarding on your 660 modem and the router, please follow these two links for step by step instructions.
660 Series modem:
www.myembarq.com/files/embarq/su···ding.php
Linksys router:
www.myembarq.com/files/embarq/su···ding.php

Our 660 modem's default IP address is 192.168.2.1 and the Linksys router you are using has a default IP address of 192.168.1.1 so if you connect the modem to your router there will be no IP conflicts and it will work just fine as DHCP.

Also you can follow this link http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,20399919 to see another post I replied with a customer that had a similar issue.
Please let me know if you need any further assistance
Thanks
Cesar
P.S
I am sorry for the late response


----------

